# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário de reef de 1 metro

## João Carecho

Sempre me fascinei por aquários, começei com um tropical com escalares, no qual ganhei algum experiência...  :SbSourire19:  
Recentemente (cerca de 3 meses) decidi comprar um nano de 60 litros, contudo não fiquei satisfeto... aquário pequeno, pouca litragem... entre outros aspectos... :Admirado: 
No sábado passado entrei numa loja local de animais e qual não é o meu espanto ao ver que pediam tão pouco por um aquário daquela capacidade, claro está, comprei-o!  :HaEbouriffe: 
Neste momento o aquário já está montado, pois o lojista ofereceu-me a aeia viva e a água salgada já pronta com microorganismos e tudo!  :Coradoeolhos: 
AGORA, fiz o setup actual... :SbOk5: 

Gostaria que me dessem algumas ideias para passar à prática... Pois o aquário ainda está muito vazio...

O SETUP: :SbPoiss: 

Aquário de recife
Data de montagem: 04  07  2009

*Setup geral:*
Aquário 103,5 x 49 x 59
*Iluminação:* 
1 Calha 100 cm: 2x lâmpadas T5 de 50W: 1 Act. Azul e uma fluorescente.
*Circulação:*
2 bombas de circulação provisórias
*Filtração:*
1 Escumador básico
1 Filtro exterior JEBO 810
*Substrato:*
Areia viva de coral grosso  entre 5cm a 9,5 cm
*Rocha Viva*: 7 - 8Kg
*Lista de peixes:*
1x Peixe palhaço  _Amphiprions clarkii_
1x Donzela limão
*Lista de invertebrados:*
1x _Sabellastarte magnifica_
1x Estrela - do - mar serpente
*Lista de corais:*
1x _Sinularia_
1x Coral cogumelo
*Equipa de limpeza:*
1x Caranguejo eremita
1x Camarão limpador - _Lysmata Amboinensis_

Com os melhores cumprimentos:
João Carecho
 :SbPoisson9:

----------


## João Carecho

Ainda hj vou por fotos!  :SbOk2: 
Só falta anexar!

----------


## joelmotateixeira

Eu ainda percebo pouco disto , mas pelo que li não precisas do filtro externo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: João
Montaste o aquário há cinco dias e já tens vivos?
Leste alguma coisa de aquarios de recife antes de montar o aquario?
O melhor é leres estes artigos primeiro pois os teus vivos vão agradecer.
aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - FAQ

----------


## João Carecho

Espero que gostem!  :SbSourire19:

----------


## João Carecho

A água da loja tinha rocha viva e estava filtrada.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Sempre me fascinei por aquários, começei com um tropical com escalares, no qual ganhei algum experiência...  
> Recentemente (cerca de 3 meses) decidi comprar um nano de 60 litros, contudo não fiquei satisfeto... aquário pequeno, pouca litragem... entre outros aspectos...
> No sábado passado entrei numa loja local de animais e qual não é o meu espanto ao ver que pediam tão pouco por um aquário daquela capacidade, claro está, comprei-o! 
> Neste momento o aquário já está montado, pois o lojista ofereceu-me a aeia viva e a água salgada já pronta com microorganismos e tudo! 
> AGORA, fiz o setup actual...
> 
> Gostaria que me dessem algumas ideias para passar à prática... Pois o aquário ainda está muito vazio...
> 
> O SETUP:
> ...


Viva !

Cá vão os meu "bitaites"  :SbSourire21: 

1º - Não acrescentar mais nenhum ser vivo (peixes, corais, invertebrados, etc). Idealmente devolverias esses vivos à loja que tos vendeu. O teu aquário (independentemente da tanga que o lojista de vendeu) não fez o ciclo  (e oxalá que não pagues as consequências daqui a 1 mês).

2º - Para reforçar o ponto 1, será muito importante (para "ontem") comprares testes de água (se já não os tens) e medires PH,KH,NO2,NO3,NH4 e eventualmente PO4 mas este só daqui a 2-3 semanas.

3º - O filtro externo só fará sentido para colocar carvão activo ou alguma resina.  O que tens dentro do filtro externo ?

4º - Tens um aquário de aproximadamente 300 litros, pelo que , dependendo se queres colocar corais duros, terás de sguir a regra de 1W por litro o que significa que terás de ter cerca de 300W de iluminação (desconheço a existência de lâmpadas T5 ou T8 de 50W, não te terás enganado ? É melhor reveres que tipo de iluminação tens).

5º - Terás de ter um volume de circulação cerca de 15 a 30 vezes o volume do aquario ou seja 4.500 l/h a 9.000 l/h dividido no minimo por 2 bombas que evitem zonas mortas (alerto que este, juntamente com o escumador e a RV será dos pontos mais importantes no teu aquário e parece-me que o estás a minimizar)

6º - Referes um escumador básico. O que é um escumador "básico" ? O escumador è o coração do teu sistema (por ventura dos elementos mais importantes). Importantissimo saber qual é (não sei porquê "cheira-me" que neste capítulo foste enganado...)

7º - A RV é *importantissima*. Ela constitui o filtro biológico do teu sistema. Deverias ter no minimo 30 kilos de RV (tens 8 kilos o que só reforça, juntamente com os pontos anteriores,  que tens uma "bomba relógio" nas tuas mãos pronta a explodir a qualquer momento).

Conclusão: lêr, lêr, lêr. Aprender antes de comprar. Tens aqui um exemplo prático de "dinheiro deitado ao lixo".  

Espero que não entendas estas palavras como qualquer critica (são critica sim ao "lojista" que te vendeu este sistema e que certamente não percebe absolutamente nada de água salgada).

Estamos ao teu dispôr para ajudar no que for preciso, mas por favor peço-te por respeito à vida animal (e à natureza como um todo) que tentes tudo por tudo retirar esses seres vivos do teu aquário e que sobretudo não caias na tentação de comprares mais. No fim são eles que sofrem e morrem "a nossa conta".....

Abraço !

----------


## João Carecho

Mais fotos!

----------


## joelmotateixeira

Até ta engraçado , mas a areia eu triturava  assim grande não acho muita piada , agora seguindo o que diz o Pedro Tavares eu também montei agora o meu e faço questão de esperar uns mesitos antes de colocar vivos é mt tentador passar nas lojas e não comprar mas por tudo que li acho que cometeste um risco muito grande ..

Tanto podem nem morrer os peixes como apanhares ja uma desilusão e também os peixes não devem ter as condições adequadas de um sistema bem maturado ... mas cada um é livre de fazer o que quer  :Admirado: 

cumprimentos e vai dando noticias

----------


## João Carecho

Obrigado a todos! Vou tentar corrigir possíveis erros...

----------


## joelmotateixeira

> Obrigado a todos! Vou tentar corrigir possíveis erros...



Tens tempo para aprender  :Smile:  eu estou como tu no principio ler ler ler ler  :Smile:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> A água da loja tinha rocha viva e estava filtrada.


João,

Foste literalmente ENGANADO. Vais ter um mar de problemas daqui a umas semanas/dias e quem paga são os desgraçados dos peixes , corais e invertebrados.

Desculpa a frontalidade mas vai à loja que te impingiu este "sistema" e diz ao IMBECIL incompetente do individuo que te vendeu este "sistema" que te devolva o dinheiro.

Mas quem foi a loja que te vendeu este "sistema" ?

PS: Não se diz rocha "filtrada" , diz-se maturada (mas está descansado que toda a coralina que ela tem vai desaparecer numa questão de dias...).

Dói-me o coração de ver situações destas..........

----------


## João Carecho

Caramba, eu tenho lido e sei o que é o ciclo, mas arrisquei talvez demasiado! O loista tinha um dos aquários de água salgada com o areão e a água assim como a rocha viva, pelo que pensei que tivesse os parâmetros +/- equilibrados.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Caramba, eu tenho lido e sei o que é o ciclo, mas arrisquei talvez demasiado! O loista tinha um dos aquários de água salgada com o areão e a água assim como a rocha viva, pelo que pensei que tivesse os parâmetros +/- equilibrados.


Diz ao lojista que ele tem uma novidade nacional: areia viva de coral (meu Deus.....)

Não existe "areia viva de coral grosso" (o que se inventa para vender...).

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Obrigado a todos! Vou tentar corrigir possíveis erros...


Espero que esta frase não seja levada com leviandade... como me parece que vai...
Aconselho-te a ler este meu tópico não para te desanimar, mas bem antes pelo contrário, para te alertar - http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...riencia-12592/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: João

Segue o mais urgente possível os conselhos do Gonçalo...sobe pena de perderes todos os vivos daqui a duas semanas  :Prabaixo: .
Essa areia viva :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: ,tal como foi dito,já foi  :yb620:  e ainda por cima com essa gronometria.
Mais uma dica...essa donzela substitui por outro tipo de peixe...pois não calculas a fera que è  :SbRequin2: .tenho uma que até a mim ataca  :HaEbouriffe: 
Como também foi dito lê lê e lê.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva João,

Espero que não interpretes as nossas opiniões como depreciativas ou para te fazer desanimar, mas a verdade nua e crua desta tua montagem, é que se não fizeres mudanças rápidas e drasticas vais ter um grande desgosto.

Os erros nesta montagem são muitos mesmo.

1º - Não deves manter os vivos nesse aquário agora no inicio, vão definhar e morrer, o ciclo está a começar e as variações nos parametros da agua vão ser terrivelmente prejudiciais para os mesmos.

2º - Esse areão não é de todo aconselhável, é grosso de mais, vai ser terrivel quando começar a aparecer as algas, e nunca te vais conseguir ver livre dos detritos que vai acumular.

3º - Pelas fotos parece que esse escumador não te vai servir de muito para o tamanho do aquário, se ainda poderes tenta troca-lo por um adequado á litragem que tens.

4º - A iluminação (dependendo do que vais querer manter) é insuficiente, para um aquario com 1 metro a calha que tens é de lampadas de 39w e não de 50w(também não estou a ver que lampadas são, provalvelmente deves ter-te enganado a ver os w)

5º - Se poderes acrescenta mais alguma rocha viva e complementa com alguma morta.

6º - Filtros externos, como alguns colegas disseram, só para meter carvão activado ou uma ou outra resina.

João lê aqui no forum alguns topicos, pergunta aqui tudo o que quiseres, e vai á loja onde compraste todo o equipamento e vivos e fala com o lojista, tenta que ele te aceite os vivos de volta, como ainda estás muito no inicio corrige estas coisas, pois se não o fizeres, ou vais andar sempre a gastar dinheiro em animais, porque eles vão estar sempre a morrer, ou vais acabar por desistir, porque não vais conseguir ter um aquario que gostes de olhar para ele.

Espero que não leves a mal o que escrevi, mas acredita que tudo o que disseram acima é para que consigas ter um aquario saudavel e que te dê prazer manter.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Oh, João! É pena que te tenhas iniciado neste maravilhoso _hobby_ da pior maneira e a culpa não é tua. Confiaste - eu também confiaria se tivesse a tua pouca experiência - num indivíduo que, das duas uma, ou te quis enganar e faturar ou não percebe nada disto.

Se o confrontares com o que te foi aqui aconselhado, às tantas, ir-te-à dizer, como já me disseram a mim, que andas a ler muitas coisas na Internet, bla, bla, bla.

Não vás em tretas e não desanimes. Faz as coisas com calma e antes de dares um passo, pede ajuda aqui. Estamos cá para isso, para te aconselhar de forma a que possas desfrutar do teu aquário de água salgada e possas dar qualidade de vida aos seres que pretendes manter.

Uma sugestão: há vários membros deste Fórum aí de Coimbra. Tenta contacta-los para te ajudarem "in-loco".

----------


## José R Santos

Olá bom dia,

Assino por baixo tudo o que foi dito pelos nossos amigos aqui do fórum.

Lê, lê e lê até te fartares. Para conseguires ter ideias mais definidas, toma anotações sobre os princípios básicos dos áquas de recife e com muita calma e paciência recomeça de novo. Calma e paciência, porque a única coisa que tens que fazer rapidamente é seguir os conselhos que generosamente te foram dados.

Se não o fizeres esse sistema vai crashar rapidamente e ou desistes ou começas a gastar rios de dinheiro para ires fazendo emendas que dificilmente terão êxito. Ainda está a tempo de reiniciares o teu sistema de uma forma coerente e segura, se não o fizeres, esse aquário estará sempre condenado a ser só uma caixa de tortura para qualquer ser vivo que lá metas.

Tive grande experiência e sucesso com água doce, no tempo em que os Discos ainda eram uma coisa do outro mundo, quase ninguém os tinha com sucesso. Só para teres uma ideia, em 1980 vendi 8 discos adultos, por 20 contos cada um, mas quando passei para a água salgada,  aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo que a ti e nesse tempo nem havia internet para que alguém ajudasse. Acho que comprei todos os livros existentes em Portugal sobre aquários de recife e ainda mandei vir muitos de fora, mas nunca aprendi (e continuo a aprender) tanto como neste fórum. Vai com calma e pondera bem.
José António Santos

----------


## JoséCosta

Caro João

Espero que nao leves a mal o que te estao a dizer, aquarios de agua salgada nao sao nada do outro mundo mas os erros iniciais pagam-se mt caros...principalmente os vivos, ja para nem falar da carteira.
So para veres, eu demorei 1 ano a estabilizar o meu de 500 litros, e mesmo assim, ainda nao o considero estavel. Quando se fala em ter calma, e ir devagar, e sempre no sentido de dares tempo a natureza de fazer o seu papel e tambem, dares tempo a ti mesmo de decidires o rumo que queres dar ao teu aquario. Na aquarofilia, o pior mal e a pressa, a natureza levou milhares de anos a criar os recifes que todos nos adoramos, 5 dias como vais aprender, sao mt poucos.

Abraços e boa sorte
JC

----------


## João Carecho

Tudo isto mereçe uma resposta! Foram todos fantásticos na forma como me receberam, seguidamente enumerarei a minha lista de frases na tentativa de responder às perguntas feitas:
1º - Os vivos que tenho neste momento estiveram num aquário que já esteve activo cá em casa e que fez o ciclo durante 3 meses sem nenhum vivo, apenas com o areão e rocha viva (os tais 7-8 quilos de rocha viva);
2º - Já tenho os testes, falta apenas o de amónia que está esgotado  :Frown: ;
3º - O filtro externo tem duas cestas: 1ª cesta - lã filtrante com cerâmicas, 2ª cesta - lã filtrante e carvão activo;
4º - Realmente enganei-me na descrição as lâmpadas não são de 50W mas sim de 39W e como não penso manter muitos corais, apenas tenho aquela calha de iluminação;
5º - Vou comprar duas bombas de circulação tunze, aquelas tinha-as cá como provisórias;
6º - Quando falo em escumador básico, é porque não sei a sua descrição, foi-me ofereçido e tem tirado todos os dias muita "caca";
7º - A rocha viva é a que estava no outro aquário de 6o litros, estou a pensar colocar até 40 quilos (ainda hj vou comprar mais) e outros 20 quilos de rocha morta na esperança que colonize;
8º - Claro que aquela areia de coral grosso não é viva, fui eu que brinquei com isso, pois já deve ter acumulado decerto vários microorganismos;
9º - Não estava na altura para comprar a donzela, mas como tinha uma movimentação tão pacífica na loja, decidi trazê-la, não tem atacado ninguém, até é muito assustadíssa;
10º - Imagino que com aquela gronometria do coral grosso será difícil livrar-me de algas e de detritos acumulados, irei cobri-la com areia fina do género: sugar - size;
11º - A água que o aquário tem neste momento, é constituída pela do meu aquário antigo que desactivei e pela da loja, o aquário da loja tinha rocha viva, o areão e certos vivos, pelo que está maturada.

Por último, agradecer a paciência que estão a ter comigo... se puderem acresecentem alguma opinião.

Com os melhores cumprimentos
João Carecho :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Tudo isto mereçe uma resposta! Foram todos fantásticos na forma como me receberam, seguidamente enumerarei a minha lista de frases na tentativa de responder às perguntas feitas:
> 1º - Os vivos que tenho neste momento estiveram num aquário que já esteve activo cá em casa e que fez o ciclo durante 3 meses sem nenhum vivo, apenas com o areão e rocha viva (os tais 7-8 quilos de rocha viva);
> 
> Quando montas um novo aquário => novo ciclo.  Deves fazer exactamente o mesmo para este.
> 
> 2º - Já tenho os testes, falta apenas o de amónia que está esgotado ;
> 
> Coloca os resultados para a malta poder ajudar.
> 
> ...


 
 :SbOk5:

----------


## João Carecho

Obrigado Gonçalo Rio especialmente!  :Wink:  Haverá hipótese de salvar os vivos!?  :Frown:

----------


## João Carecho

Estamos a falar de dois peixes resistentes...

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

João, quanto a isto:
 "10º - Imagino que com aquela gronometria do coral grosso será difícil livrar-me de algas e de detritos acumulados, irei cobri-la com areia fina do género: sugar - size;
Cobrir com areia fina não vai ajudar a não ser que a cubras com muita areia. Melhor substituir por areia."

Se vais meter areia mais fina tira toda a que tens agora, porque por mais areia fina que metas no aquario para tapar essa nunca vais conseguir, porque a mais fina vai sempre passar para baixo.

Quanto aos vivos se não tiveres ninguem que te possa ficar com eles por uns tempos, pede ao lojista que tos guarde.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> João, quanto a isto:
>  "10º - Imagino que com aquela gronometria do coral grosso será difícil livrar-me de algas e de detritos acumulados, irei cobri-la com areia fina do género: sugar - size;
> Cobrir com areia fina não vai ajudar a não ser que a cubras com muita areia. Melhor substituir por areia."
> 
> Se vais meter areia mais fina tira toda a que tens agora, porque por mais areia fina que metas no aquario para tapar essa nunca vais conseguir, porque a mais fina vai sempre passar para baixo.
> 
> Quanto aos vivos se não tiveres ninguem que te possa ficar com eles por uns tempos, pede ao lojista que tos guarde.


Nuno,

Excepto se colocar uns valentes kilos de areia  :Coradoeolhos:  (vai para baixo e depois pode ir tapando), o problema é que cria zonas anaeróbicas.....

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Nuno,
> 
> Excepto se colocar uns valentes kilos de areia  (vai para baixo e depois pode ir tapando), o problema é que cria zonas anaeróbicas.....



 :SbSourire2:  Sim Gonçalo assim tapava de certesa  :SbSourire2: , mas se o João quer resolver e compor as coisas agora já de inicio acho que deve mesmo tirar aquele todo, não serve mesmo para nada de bom.

----------


## João Carecho

Existe algum modo de completar mais rapidamente o ciclo do aquário?Imagino que a pergunta seja estúpida, mas estou a ficar desesperado... :Prabaixo:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Existe algum modo de completar mais rapidamente o ciclo do aquário?Imagino que a pergunta seja estúpida, mas estou a ficar desesperado...


João .. Citação:Obrigado a todos! Vou tentar corrigir possíveis erros...  

Não queiras tentar apressar, deixa o tempo correr normalmente e vais ver que é o melhor mesmo.

E sempre que tiveres duvidas, não hesites.

----------


## João Carecho

"Não queiras tentar apressar, deixa o tempo correr normalmente e vais ver que é o melhor mesmo.

E sempre que tiveres duvidas, não hesites."

 :Admirado:  Hj, pelas 16H vou comprar mais rocha viva... haverá alguma em especial que seja melhor? E lá está colocar mais rocha viva apressará o ciclo ou abrandará? É que neste momento é impossível dar tempo ao tempo... tenho seres vivos que mereçem estar no mundo tanto como nós... :Whistle: 
Vou pensar se entrego os vivos por uns tempos a alguém ou se experimento ficar com eles e fazer tudo de melhor para os manter... 
Até me sinto humilhado por fazer uma coisa destas, eu com o outro aquário deixei-o estar durante 3 meses!... a ciclar... e agora em 5 dias monto outro com vivos apenas porque me iludi com o facto de estar a colocar água "maturada" da loja...

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

João meteres mais rocha viva é sempre positivo, e não te preocupes porque essa introdução não vai alterar (negativamente) o ciclo do teu aquario, pelo contrario, porque como tens tudo muito no inicio o ciclo simplesmente está a começar, quanto á rocha na minha opinião deverias tentar encontrar rocha o mais porosa possivel, alem de se tornar mais leve e consequentemente mais barata) é melhor, não sei onde vais comprar, mas acho que devias tentar atraves aqui do forum a particulares (sem querer menosprezar as lojas que a vendem), existe sempre colegas que tem para vender por varias razoes, e a bom preço.

Se perguntares certamente vais obter uma resposta rápida.

----------


## João Carecho

Eu conheço o fórum foi lá que comprei a estrela do mar e o camarão... porém prefiro comprar noutra loja que conheço perto de coimbra (é mais barata), prefiro não explicitar qual é...pois já espalhei má fama do lojista aqui no reefforum, ele tem-me ofereçido muita coisa, desde o sal ao areão... simplesmente com certos erros de construcção de frase criam-se maus entendidos como o facto do areão ser vivo, essa foi uma brincadeira minha... e em defesa do lojista, quem decidiu investir neste sistema fui eu, é claro que ponderei mal o factor da água, mas tenho de ter calma e animo e vou investir numas bombas de circulação e na rocha viva e morta, para facilitar as trocas gasosas (através das bombas tunze) e para realizar a filtração (através da rocha viva). Vou experimentar manter os vivos, é que agua não é qualquer uma, não é só água e sal... está de certo modo "maturada"...  :Wink:  Obrigado pela dica Nuno Rogério, vou apostar nas ochas mais porosas para ajudar na filtração, outra dúvida é a cor da rocha... alguma melhor em especial?

----------


## João Carecho

Outro mal entendido, pensei que o Nuno se referisse ao forum, um dos centros comercias de coimbra...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Eu conheço o fórum foi lá que comprei a estrela do mar e o camarão... porém prefiro comprar noutra loja que conheço perto de coimbra (é mais barata), prefiro não explicitar qual é...pois já espalhei má fama do lojista aqui no reefforum, ele tem-me ofereçido muita coisa, desde o sal ao areão... simplesmente com certos erros de construcção de frase criam-se maus entendidos como o facto do areão ser vivo, essa foi uma brincadeira minha... e em defesa do lojista, quem decidiu investir neste sistema fui eu, é claro que ponderei mal o factor da água, mas tenho de ter calma e animo e vou investir numas bombas de circulação e na rocha viva e morta, para facilitar as trocas gasosas (através das bombas tunze) e para realizar a filtração (através da rocha viva). Vou experimentar manter os vivos, é que agua não é qualquer uma, não é só água e sal... está de certo modo "maturada"...  Obrigado pela dica Nuno Rogério, vou apostar nas ochas mais porosas para ajudar na filtração, outra dúvida é a cor da rocha... alguma melhor em especial?



João quando me referi ao forum, queria dizer aqui no reefforum  :SbOk: 


João quanto á cor ... pode ter mais coralina ou menos coralina, existe rocha de varias proveniencias, certamente alguem por aqui te pode dar uma opinião mais valida que a minha para essa escolha.

----------


## João Carecho

"João quanto á cor ... pode ter mais coralina ou menos coralina, existe rocha de varias proveniencias, certamente alguem por aqui te pode dar uma opinião mais valida que a minha para essa escolha."

Pois é essa a minha dúvida, se alguém souber... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> "João quanto á cor ... pode ter mais coralina ou menos coralina, existe rocha de varias proveniencias, certamente alguem por aqui te pode dar uma opinião mais valida que a minha para essa escolha."
> 
> Pois é essa a minha dúvida, se alguém souber...


A minha experiência indica que o mais importante é a maturidade da rocha seguida da sua origem.

Na minha perspectiva a mais porosa que conheço é das Fidji.  

Escolhe RV com muita porosidade (canais, buracos, tudo o que facilite a passagem de agua pela rocha).

Associado à porosidade existe a coralina e por isso se conseguires conjugar a porosidade com a coralina , tanto melhor (a coralina "compete" com as algas "normais" e quanto mais ganhar a coralina mais perdem as outras  :SbSourire21: ).

----------


## Jorge Neves

> 8º - Claro que aquela areia de coral grosso não é viva, fui eu que brinquei com isso, pois já deve ter acumulado decerto vários microorganismos;
> 9º - Não estava na altura para comprar a donzela, mas como tinha uma movimentação tão pacífica na loja, decidi trazê-la, não tem atacado ninguém, até é muito assustadíssa;
> Com os melhores cumprimentos
> João Carecho


 :Olá:  João

1º - Com este hobby  :yb668:  dá para brincar  :Prabaixo:  pois está em causa o bem estar de seres vivos.
2º - A donzela quando conhecer os cantos à casa e fizeres a introdução de um vivo do teu agrado que entre pelo cano...logo verás o quão ela è pacífica e assustadiça...isto em prejuizo de uma vida (há tua responsabilidade),que se vai..para além dos  :SbRiche:  que deitas à rua.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João, se não optares por levar os vivos para a loja temporariamente, tenta arranjar então produtos de bactérias para anular amónia e nitritos, a ver se ajuda ao ciclo.... mas é muito arriscado...

----------


## João Gregersen

Boas João!

Há mais uma coisa que podes fazer para tentar que os animais não morram. TPA's... muitas. Geralmente faz-se todos os fins de semana ou a cada quinze dias (há quem faça de maneira diferente). No teu caso poderás ter de fazer todos os dias ou quase. Não sendo a situação ideal, pode ajudar-te a manter a amónia, nitrito e nitratos controlados. Tenta testar todos os dias os paramentos da água e vai trocando água nas quantidades necessárias. 

abraço e boa sorte!

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Aqui surgem as duvidas:Introduo  gua Salgada: Sucesso a longo prazo Eu fico confuso...  :SbPoisson6:  A maioia dos aquariofilos aconselham a não manter vivos durante o ciclo (à excepção da rocha viva...), porém já tenho lido que ter 1 ou 2 peixes durante o ciclo é vantajoso... alguém me pode dar umas luzes?...  :SbQuestion2: 


P.S: Já tinha tido a ideia de trocar 7 litros diários...

Obrigado

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> A maioria dos aquariofilos aconselham a não manter vivos durante o ciclo (à excepção da rocha viva...), porém já tenho lido que ter 1 ou 2 peixes durante o ciclo é vantajoso... alguém me pode dar umas luzes?... 
> 
> Obrigado


Olá João

Tenho lido atentamente o teu post, e chego à conclusão de que este fórum tem como objectivo rumar contra a maré,e passo a explicar o porquê desta minha afirmação.

Na minha perspectiva, este fórum serve para todas as pessoas que se pretendem iniciar na aquarofilia marinha, tirar todas as duvidas que possam existir, a fim de se evitar e ver dissaabores, como muitos infelizmente surgem por cá.
Infelizmente vão acontecendo coisas, que nada mais servem que não, para o emagrecimento das nossas carteiras, bem como para o sofrimento dos vivos que colocamos nos nossos sistemas.
Coisas essas relacionadas com a parte comercial, em que alguns lojistas( infelizmente que até são poucos), não tem a preocupação de mostrar ou mesmo de ensinar(infelizmente poucos o sabem), quem pretende se iniciar neste maravilhoso hobbie, e vendem de tudo, mesmo que não seja preciso, ou não lhe faça falta alguma(interessa e vender),e consequentemente surgem depois aqui post`s que até me fazem doer o coração,a relatar estas situações e a pedir ajuda  para os vivos que estão a ser  sujeitos a tudo e mais alguma coisa, acabando por morrerem.
Claro como referi anteriormente, este fórum serve para isto mesmo, mas era de evitar que situações dessas aconteçam para que minimizássemos ao máximo a morte de peixes e corais.

Como podemos fazer com que isto aconteça??


Simplesmente alertar para quem que se queira iniciar, que deva ler, ler, ler todas as faq`s que aqui existem e tanto nos ajudam.....


Em relação ao que referes acerca de colocar ou não vivos durante a fase de maturação de um aquário, eu sou contra, pois só irás condenar à morte esses seres, deixa o aquário ciclar naturalmente, adicionando kalkwasser na agua de reposição e vai fazendo umas TPA´s. 
Há uns bons anos atrás usava se muito a prática de colocar uma molly, que aguentava a água salgada e ajudava a ciclar o aquário, agora se ajudava ou não, fica a incógnita, uma coisa era certa o peixe morria, mas o pensamento era este, que se lixe custou 2 euros, antes este do que um mais caro.

----------


## João Carecho

Existe alguém que tenha tido sucesso com vivos durante o ciclo :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Existe alguém que tenha tido sucesso com vivos durante o ciclo


Desisto....

----------


## João Gregersen

Não sei se alguém já teve sucesso,mas devias tentar mesmo arranjar um novo lar temporário para os teus animais. É de longe a melhor solução, uma vez que mesmo que sobrevivam, vão estar sujeitos a grandes stresses, que poderão  causar danos a nível interno aos peixes. 

Quanto aos 7 litros parece-me pouco, terás de ser muito generoso com as trocas. Terás de tratar o teu aquário como seu um sistema sem filtro biológico se tratasse e apostar em grandes trocas de água. De qualquer das maneiras só as medições regulares dos parâmetros da água (pelo menos uma vez ao dia) te poderão dizer qual o volume de água a ser trocado.

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Gostava de trocar 30 litros de água, preparando nova água salgada com sal da red sea. Porém não sei como preparar tanta água, isto é em garrafões de 5 litros conseguiria (6 garrafões), Mas alguém sabes método mais fácil?

----------


## João Carecho

Alguém pode ajudar?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Alguém pode ajudar?



Olá João

Seria para ti muito mais fácil se adquirisses um Bidon de 30 ou mesmo 50 litros de boca larga, de forma a fazeres a tua agua salinada para assim fazeres a TPA.
Esse bidon iria te permitir fazeres a água à medida se fosses necessitando(em litros) e lá colocar uma pequena bomba de circulação a ajudar a dissolver o sal.

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Obrigado Paulo J. Oliveira, a bomba já a tenho,  :Wink: , a pensar na mistura e realmente com o bidon a coisa é mais fácil, irei comprar um o mais rapido possivel!  :SbOk:

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  amanhã vou a peniche, onde existem muitos burriés... resistirão num aquário de reef, sendo estes bichos da nossa costa?  :SbBravo:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> amanhã vou a peniche, onde existem muitos burriés... resistirão num aquário de reef, sendo estes bichos da nossa costa?


Olá João

Esses burriés resistem sim num aquário de reef, mas tendencialmente costumam aventurar-se e saírem do aquário.
No entanto, vais colocar esses tais burriés, porque estás com problema de algas ou só por mero embelezamento do teu sistema?
Aproveitas já que vais a Peniche e captas agua salgada, para as tus TPA`s, o melhor sitio é no portinho de areia sul, junto a uma marisqueira que la está.
E possivelmente o sitio com mais burriés também.

----------


## João Carecho

As algas não são o maior problema, porém tive um "pique" de algas, no vidro de trás e no areão, estes resolviam a questão de certo modo, por outro adoro admirá-los. E quanto às anémonas que me dizem?

----------


## João Carecho

...

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Os meus Burriés vieram para o aquário o ano passado e continuam lá todos, bem como os Nassários, Cerites, Turbos e alguns camarões também da nossa costa.
Quanto a anémonas, da nossa costa num reef está fora de questão. Se for das outras primeiro tens que saber quais são os peixes que queres, porque eles não fazem simbiose com qualquer anémona. Das mais facilmente adaptáveis, tens a Entacmaea Quadricolor, no entanto as anémonas na generalidade não devem ser colocadas em aquários, a menos que seja um áqua que tenha uma manutenção absolutamente rigorosa e nunca num aquário relativamente recente.
Anémonas não são para aquaristas inexperientes com aquários demasiado instáveis. Se pretendes mesmo vir a ter no futuro uma anémona, antes lê bastante sobre a sua manutenção e pondera bem. E sobretudo não vás nas conversas de um ou outro lojista que só quer é vender. Experimenta ir a uma loja que tenha para venda um Zanclus Canescens e pergunta: Este peixe, dá-se bem? Não morre logo passado um dia ou dois?
Resposta: Nããã, não há problema nenhum! Tá a comer e tudo.
O resultado, é que se tiveres um aquário muito bem estabilizado e conseguires dar-lhe uma alimentação das melhores que possas arranjar (como eu fiz), passados sete ou oito meses (ou 7 ou 8 dias) o peixe morre de maneira inexplicável.
As aquisições de seres vivos para reefs, pricipalmente os mais sensíveis como anémonas e tridacnas, têm que ser muito bem ponderadas, não serve para nada comprar só porque é bonito.

Cumprimentos
José António Santos

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Obrigado pela sua resposta, assim sei que posso contar com os burriés!  :Wink:  Quanto às anémonas, não iria fazer isto de cabeça quente, teria de ler bastante, já tenho um ou dois artigos (não vá cometer erros)... Mas da nossa costa não vou meter de certeza- :SbOk: 
E lamento pelo seu Zanclus Canescens, admiro enormemente esse peixe! Perdê-lo mesmo com condições favoráveis abala e desanima muito, então quando temos a outra variável  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: ...

----------


## João Carecho

Já tenho o bidon com a água preparada para fazer uma TPA de 30 litros, a minha dúvida é se faço agora, ou se depois de introduzir nova RV (pois a amónia sobe), como tenho vivos queria fazer isto de maneira +/- tranquila...  :Admirado:

----------


## João Carecho

:Whistle: Alguém pode ajudar?

----------


## João Carecho

... :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Já tenho o bidon com a água preparada para fazer uma TPA de 30 litros, a minha dúvida é se faço agora, ou se depois de introduzir nova RV (pois a amónia sobe), como tenho vivos queria fazer isto de maneira +/- tranquila...


Olá João

Que quantidade de rocha vais introduzir?Já Maturada?
Tens a noção de que poderá subir os níveis de amónia, bem como o aparecimento de algas verdes no teu sistema.
Se tens mesmo de adicionar mais rocha viva, eu colocaria e so depois passado uns dias começaria a fazer as tais TPa`s.

----------


## João Carecho

Olá

"Que quantidade de rocha vais introduzir?" "Já Maturada?"
R.: Uns 8 quilos (2/3 rochas pequenas...). R.: Sim já maturada.
"Tens a noção de que poderá subir os níveis de amónia, bem como o aparecimento de algas verdes no teu sistema" R.: Sim tenho noção desses dois aspectos.
Pois farei dessa forma, colocarei a RV e 1 ou 2 dias depois faço a TPA.

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Estou a pensar em colocar este peixe daqui a uns 2 meses... É este:Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Stripe Angelfish
 Que me dizem?

----------


## Marcos Martins

Acho que o deves meter já! E quantos mais melhor...
Agora a serio, acho que o pessoal já está a ficar sem paciência para te ajudar, eu próprio já estive tentado a escrever mas desistia sempre, agora não resisti. 
Está visto, vais matar muita bicharada e gastar muito dinheiro, só depois vais aprender... 
Não leves a mal mas, depois de ler todos os posts deste tópico constatei que é a pura realidade...
Já agora, a idade está correcta, 14 anos?
Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Estou a pensar em colocar este peixe daqui a uns 2 meses... É este:Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Stripe Angelfish
>  Que me dizem?


Boas, que peixes tens actualmente?

----------


## João Carecho

Lista de peixes:
1x Peixe palhaço  Amphiprions clarkii
1x Donzela limão

----------


## joelmotateixeira

> Lista de peixes:
> 1x Peixe palhaço  Amphiprions clarkii
> 1x Donzela limão


se pensasses 1o em dar  condições a esses que tens , ai sim é que eras fino  :Mad:

----------


## João Carecho

> se pensasses 1o em dar  condições a esses que tens , ai sim é que eras fino


 :Olá:  Há pessoal fantástico neste fórum que me ajuda diariamente! Todos cometem erros e aprendem com eles, mesmo quando estão seres vivos em jogo... O meu ERRO foi transferir os vivos tão rapidamente para o novo aquário... mas não foi assim tão dramático, pois a água estava maturada, mas como em cada aquário, ciclo é ciclo... No entanto se mantiver os níveis de amónia, nitratos e o pH estabilizado acho que tenho condições para os manter, tenho feito TPA's regulares... E para ajudar a manter os peixes mais saudáveis, comprei um esterlizador uv que activo pela noite (hora em que os parasitas se libertam mais) e também tenho apostado no carvão activado.

AGRADEÇO a todos os membros pelas dicas, ajudas, opiniões... e claro até os comentários menos positivos (faz parte). Todavia, acho que outras deviam tolerar melhor antes de escrever, antes de desmoralizar e ajudar mais em prática, não tanto por alto e com críticas destrutivas...  :SbOk:

----------


## joelmotateixeira

> Há pessoal fantástico neste fórum que me ajuda diariamente! Todos cometem erros e aprendem com eles, mesmo quando estão seres vivos em jogo... O meu ERRO foi transferir os vivos tão rapidamente para o novo aquário... mas não foi assim tão dramático, pois a água estava maturada, mas como em cada aquário, ciclo é ciclo... No entanto se mantiver os níveis de amónia, nitratos e o pH estabilizado acho que tenho condições para os manter, tenho feito TPA's regulares... E para ajudar a manter os peixes mais saudáveis, comprei um esterlizador uv que activo pela noite (hora em que os parasitas se libertam mais) e também tenho apostado no carvão activado.
> 
> AGRADEÇO a todos os membros pelas dicas, ajudas, opiniões... e claro até os comentários menos positivos (faz parte). Todavia, acho que outras deviam tolerar melhor antes de escrever, antes de desmoralizar e ajudar mais em prática, não tanto por alto e com críticas destrutivas...


Boas , não te  tentei  desmoralizar pelo contrario , só acho que ainda não saíste do 1o erro e já tas a pensar em cometer mais , uma coisa é procurar peixes em sites e achar que são bonitos , outra é pensar em colocar no nosso aquário , quando tiveres condições para ter peixes ai sim tens tempo de procurar e pedir concelhos .... Eu adoro Tubarões  :yb665:

----------


## João Carecho

> Boas , não te  tentei  desmoralizar pelo contrario , só acho que ainda não saíste do 1o erro e já tas a pensar em cometer mais , uma coisa é procurar peixes em sites e achar que são bonitos , outra é pensar em colocar no nosso aquário , quando tiveres condições para ter peixes ai sim tens tempo de procurar e pedir concelhos .... Eu adoro Tubarões


Desculpas aceites, mas esse peixe seria comprado daqui a uns meses, como tinha tempo livre e já tinha feito as tarefas do dia em relação ao aquário, decidi pesquisar... acabei por encontrar esse, que é fantástico e está disponível numa loja de animais, pedi apenas umas opiniões pois não o conheço bem... Não iria colocá-lo já de certeza!!!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, sim de facto cometeste alguns erros, mas será que existe alguém que não os cometeu...bem, sinceramente não me parece, eu cometi e ainda continuo a cometer erros, mas é com os erros que aprendemos...ah, e a diferença é que tu mostrate o teu post sobre o aquário mesmo com os erros, de certeza que nem todos aqui mostram as coisas más dos seus aquários...em relação aos peixes já podes e deves fazer uma selecção deles, nessa litragem que é igual à minha podes colocar 80 cm de comprimento de um peixe adulto, dado que não o irás tirar do aquário quando crescer né.

----------


## João Carecho

> Boas, sim de facto cometeste alguns erros, mas será que existe alguém que não os cometeu...bem, sinceramente não me parece, eu cometi e ainda continuo a cometer erros, mas é com os erros que aprendemos...ah, e a diferença é que tu mostrate o teu post sobre o aquário mesmo com os erros, de certeza que nem todos aqui mostram as coisas más dos seus aquários...em relação aos peixes já podes e deves fazer uma selecção deles, nessa litragem que é igual à minha podes colocar 80 cm de comprimento de um peixe adulto, dado que não o irás tirar do aquário quando crescer né.


 :Olá:  Filipe Pacheco, este foi o comentário mais moralizante que até agora ouvi, fico satisfeito que alguém o assuma... e me incentive desta forma  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  Obrigado. Se não for muito incomodo pode-me fornecer a sua lista de peixes, para ter uma ideia...  :SbOk5:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Agora tenho um aquário da costa, por isso vou trocando de peixes...mas quando tinha a outra montagem coloquei:
1 Zebrassoma flavescens
1 Gramma loreto
2 Amphiprion ocellaris "black"
1 Cryseptra parasema
1 Centropyge bispinosus
2 Pterapogon kauderni

São 8 peixes ao todo e fazendo uma média de 10 cm por peixe ficas com 80 cm de peixes. Claro que o Zebrassoma cresce mais que 10 cm, mas também os cardinais, gramma e a donzela não crescem até 10 cm.

----------


## João Carecho

> Agora tenho um aquário da costa, por isso vou trocando de peixes...mas quando tinha a outra montagem coloquei:
> 1 Zebrassoma flavescens
> 1 Gramma loreto
> 2 Amphiprion ocellaris "black"
> 1 Cryseptra parasema
> 1 Centropyge bispinosus
> 2 Pterapogon kauderni
> 
> São 8 peixes ao todo e fazendo uma média de 10 cm por peixe ficas com 80 cm de peixes. Claro que o Zebrassoma cresce mais que 10 cm, mas também os cardinais, gramma e a donzela não crescem até 10 cm.


 :SbOk:  Gosto, os factores que menos me agradam:
- Zebrasoma: é caro;
- Gramma loreto: parece-me bem;
- De peixes palhaço já tenho um clarkii, e não me agradam tanto os ocellaris;
- De donzelas também já tenho uma;
- Centropyge bispinosus: não tenho a certeza mas acho que é um peixe anjo anão e entre esse e este: Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Stripe Angelfish prefiro o último;
- Quanto aos Pterapogon kauderni até são engraçados.

Por isso a minha lista seria:
*Os actuais*: Clarkii e donzela limão e *Os futuros*: paracanthurus hepatus e Centropyge eibli. :SbOk2: 

São quatro peixes, poderia colocar mais alguns, aceito sugestões.  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## João Carecho

Estou a pensar ter um aquário de fishes only, para um aquário como o meu quais recomendam :SbQuestion2:

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Adquiri mais rocha viva  :Smile:  4, 7 quilos com muita coralina. A amónia estava a 0, mas como com a introdução de nova rocha viva, os níveis de amónia sobem, decidi levar os corais para a loja, até voltar a estabilizar.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

E os peixes? Ainda estão no aqua?

----------


## João Carecho

Os peixes ainda estão, mas fiz há minutos uma TPA de 30 litros... deve ter sido o suficiente.

----------


## João Carecho

Neste momento tenho 12,8 quilos de rocha viva, irei colocar rocha morta, meto mais rocha viva? Quanto?

----------


## João Carecho

...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas, sim de facto cometeste alguns erros, mas será que existe alguém que não os cometeu...bem, sinceramente não me parece, eu cometi e ainda continuo a cometer erros, mas é com os erros que aprendemos...ah, e a diferença é que tu mostrate o teu post sobre o aquário mesmo com os erros, de certeza que nem todos aqui mostram as coisas más dos seus aquários...em relação aos peixes já podes e deves fazer uma selecção deles, nessa litragem que é igual à minha podes colocar 80 cm de comprimento de um peixe adulto, dado que não o irás tirar do aquário quando crescer né.



Olá Filipe

Concordo efectivamente contigo naquilo que dizes ao João, todos cometemos e iremos tornar a cometer, até porque os salgados não se trata de uma ciência exacta.
Mas sinceramente uma coisa é cometer um erro por desconhecimento ou por descuido, outra é cometer erros por teimosia ou até mesmo e desculpa-me o termo por casmurrice.
Quantas vezes é que membros colocam duvidas acerca disto e daquilo, são aconselhados no que se deve fazer e dias mais tarde através dos posts deles, apercebermo-nos de que foi inglório os conselhos e cometeram os  mesmos erros ou outros ainda piores.
E o que leva a isto?
Somente ao desânimo por parte de quem tem um aquário, porque os vivos morrem e a vão dezenas de euros para o lixo e consequente sofrimento dos animais, e a quem os tente ajudar, deixe de o fazer porque estãoa remar contra a maré, que infelizmente é forte demais.

Pegando aqui no exemplo do João.

Cometeu um erro ao principio, certo, talvez por mau aconselhamento, ou por outro motivo qualquer.
Colocou diversas questões no seu tópico, foram-lhe dados vários conselhos, alguns bastante úteis, mas leva-me a crer que ele não os quis seguir, pois continua a tomar decisões que estarão sempre a destabilizar o seu aquário, a fazer com que esteja sempre a gastar euros e consequente sofrimento dos vivos que possui.

João

Se efectivamente verificas que necessitas de mais rocha viva, seja ela morta ou viva, penso que deverás colocá-la de uma vez só e deixares o aquário de uma vez por todas maturar.
Solicitares ao lojista teu conhecido que te guarde os peixes, tal como fizeste com os corais e teres a devida paciência(sei que é difícil olhar para um aquário sem vida) até que o aquário esteja pronto a recebe-los.

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  

Obrigado pela opinião. A teimosia vem do facto de me basear num aquário de um amigo meu que fez sempre o ciclo com vivos e sempre sucesso (sem mortes), mas com um grande controlo dos parâmetros... 

Apesar de nem todos tirem sido postos à prática, qualquer um tem a sua lógica e o seu aproveitamento.  :SbOk:  (Pelo menos os corais levei-os para a loja pois não suportam amónia)

Em relação à rocha viva/morta, vou colocar rocha morta, apenas para embelezamento, quanto à viva apenas tenho 12,8 quilos, não sei qual é a regra de colocação de rocha viva, não me posso basear nos quilos, pois cada uma é diferente, a que tenho tem muita coralina e é porosa, são 5 rochas que dão um total de 12,8 quilos.  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> . 
> 
> Apesar de nem todos tirem sido postos à prática, qualquer um tem a sua lógica e o seu aproveitamento.  (Pelo menos os corais levei-os para a loja pois não suportam amónia)


Olá João

Como estou sempre a aprender, gostaria que me explicasses melhor esta afirmação, baseado na fonte de onde a foste retirar.
Queres dizer então que só retiraste os corais por eles nao suportarem amónia, e que os peixes ficaram porque a suportam ? Certo?

----------


## João Carecho

> Olá João
> 
> Como estou sempre a aprender, gostaria que me explicasses melhor esta afirmação, baseado na fonte de onde a foste retirar.
> Queres dizer então que só retiraste os corais por eles nao suportarem amónia, e que os peixes ficaram porque a suportam ? Certo?


Não, qualquer vivo é sensível à amónia! Mas os corais em especial.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Não, qualquer vivo é sensível à amónia! Mas os corais em especial.


Ok João

Aconselho-te a ler esta FAQ e depois agradecia-me que me desses a tua opinião.

aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - FAQ: O Aquário novo, 0 a 6 meses

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Obrigado pela opinião. A teimosia vem do facto de me basear num aquário de um amigo meu que fez sempre o ciclo com vivos e sempre sucesso (sem mortes), mas com um grande controlo dos parâmetros...


Eu disse que desistia, mas falo agora e calo-me para sempre.

Na minha opinião , perguntar insistentemente o que fazer e depois não seguir os conselhos e ainda por cima declarar que a tua teimosia se deve a um caso de sucesso que presenciaste chama-se: falta de respeito (pelos membros deste fórum que te ajudam).

Se tens exemplos que os queiras seguir, és livre de o fazer mas por favor respeita a comunidade evitando o constante bombardeamento de questões demonstrando ainda por cima uma ansiedade nas respostas que quase faz crer que aqui alguém é obrigado a responder de imediato às tuas questões, dando conselhos que ainda por cima não são seguidos.

Na minha óptica as coisas são muito simples (mas não sou moderador nem administrador do fórum): devolve os vivos e corais à loja, faz o ciclo durante 1,5 meses com as indicações que te deram.

Já reparaste que o teu tópico já tem 81 respostas e até agora ainda não colocaste os parametros quimicos da tua água ? Qual a evolução do PH ? NO2 ? NH4 ? NO3 ? Salinidade ? Temperatura ?

Durante os proximos 1,5 meses vais colocando os parametros do aquário e tudo com muita CALMA.

Com toda a honestidade João eu acho que tu não andas à procura de aprendizagem, andas sim à procura de quem te dê "pancadinhas nas costas".

Queres conselhos ? Dou com todo o prazer , mas não para descobrir 10 posts à frente que fizeste precisamente o contrário do que te aconselharam.

Daqui a pouco este tópico deveria ser colocado como o exemplo de o que não se deve fazer na montagem de um aquário de água salgada e quais os comportamentos e atitudes dos aquariofilistas que se devem evitar.

Estou de acordo que todos (mas todos sem excepção ) erramos, agora pior que errar é persistir no mesmo erro..........

Fica em PAZ.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Eu também pensei em não escrever mais neste tópico. 
 Mas este é daqueles tópicos que irrita tanto que somos obrigados a escrever, o que procuras é alguém que te minta e que diga, não vai morrer nada, continua, estás no bom caminho... Isso não vai acontecer.
 Como já disse anteriormente, esses peixes vão morrer.
E como eu gostava de estar errado!
Concordo com toda a gente que se pronunciou neste tópico, em especial com o Gonçalo rio e o Paulo Oliveira.
Isto é um fórum, toda a gente é livre de perguntar o que quer que seja, mas ao menos espera que te respondam. Posts com reticencias, para quê?
Bem mas quem sou eu para dar educação a quem quer que seja.
Acho que já foi dito tudo o que precisas de saber para manter um aquário de sucesso, agora faz como entenderes, quem quiser continuar a ajudar que ajude, eu nunca ajudei nem vou ajudar...
E também sei que tudo isto que estou a escrever é quase igual a um tópico com reticencias...
Uma questão que não foi respondida, tens mesmo 14 anos?
Quem te dá o dinheiro para o aquário? 
Há alguém responsável maior de idade?
Abraço.

----------


## AlexandreLeite

Boas,

Peço desculpa pela minha sinceridade, mas este topico deveria ser eliminado!Por muito amaveis e prestaveis que sejam os membros do forum, nunca vão conseguir ajudar uma pessoa que nao quer ser ajudada!

Se houvesse divergencia nas respostas dos membros eu podia aceitar que algumas dicas nao fossem seguidas, mas estamos a ver uma total coincidência de respostas e o membros em questão diz que nao porque um amigo fez o ciclo do seu aquário com os parametros muito controlados!
Se o ciclo é precisamente o processo de "estabilização" dos parametros, como é que estes podem ser controlados?
É o mesmo que dizer que andamos aqui a ganhar conhecimentos de uma materia que já dominamos! é completemente contraditorio!

Além do desrespeito pelo tempo dispensado e paciencia dos membros frequentadores deste topico, estas atitudes revelam total desrespeito pela vida animal...E o respeito pela mesma deve ser a regra nº1 na montagem de um aquario! O proprietario do aquario deve se sentir responsavel pelas vidas que engloba... Nao só para o caso da morte de peixes como tambem pelo sucesso da sua vida e assim sentir orgulho em si mesmo e no seu aquario!

Niguem gosta de ver um aquario vazio, mas temos que ver o processo de ciclagem como um investimento...No futuro teremos um aquario melhor se esta fazer decorrer devidamente...

Nao quero com isto ferir qualquer susceptibilidade, mas sim despertar consciencias de alguns membros que tenham tendencias a facilitismos nesta matéria...mas concerteza que haverá membros mais indicados para os ajudar...

Boa Sorte

----------

